# VAnative's first build



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

I should have taken more pictures of the process, but here's what I have. Please feel free to comment on anything you like and/or think I could have done better. It's not too late to make changes. My biggest dislike is the "pond" that didn't turn out as natural looking as I'd hoped.














































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Cutterfly (Apr 9, 2009)

I think this is well done, including the pond.
It will look really nice after grown in for a few month.

What kind of moss did you use? Will it stay?

Just my 5 cents.


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you, Cutterfly.

The moss is sold by the name frog moss aka pillow moss by zoo med. Hopefully it comes alive again as the package says it can under the right conditions. Although, it doesn't say what those conditions are.


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

Ponds never turn out the way I had first visualized them, VERY cool background, though! I would remove the green moss (maybe use some for accents on the back wall . Then, replace it with leaf litter (smaller tank, smaller leaves) so that you create a foraging area for frogs. Isopods for he babies) and springtails can make be a self-sustaining food source and stimulates natural frog behavior.


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh yeah, if you have 6500 K bulbs, you should be able to keep moss green and growing.


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments on the background. I can't believe how it turned out on my first try. I got really lucky with the cork rounds I got randomly from Amazon.

I forgot to mention that this terrarium won't house any frogs. That's why I went with the moss carpet. I just wanted to grow plants in this one. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

Say WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT!

No frogs! VAn, are you crazy? (joking). My fantastica saw the photo of your viv and they said 'Why the heck did you not give us a set-up like that?' Then they crossed their forearms and gave me 'the look'.

I know your name is VA Natives....but that tank is screaming 'VANZOOOOOOs!'

Great job!


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Those are cool frogs, but I'm not ready for that yet. By the way, in a Virginia native, no problem keeping non-native frogs 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

ya, but I heard you guys like to gig 'em and eat 'em.....Vanzos rock


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh no, not this guy. I prefer chicken.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

oh sure.........


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

VAnative said:


> Oh no, not this guy. I prefer chicken.


A lot of people claim frog legs taste like chicken drumsticks ^_~ 




Judy S said:


> ya, but I heard you guys like to gig 'em and eat 'em.....Vanzos rock


The stereotype of the frog-nomers would be more for very southern Virginia, West Virginia, Tennessee, and farther south into the swamp states. North Va is not 'southern' enough to eat frogs. And I mean absolutely no insult by that statement! I've lived in both northern and southern Va (right by the borders), and honestly loved the south more (everyone's so damn friendly down their- true southern hospitality!)


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

I was raised in botetourt county...so it's a fair assumption, but incorrect. I haven't even tried them, can't get past the fact that it's a frog (which is strange because I've eaten squirrel, rabbit, quail, snake, and many other wild game animals and creatures). I know many people that love them and they are even sold at our little town diner.

Anyway, this is kind of an ironic conversation for this forum...lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

By the way, welcome to the forum, AquaAurora. You probably already know I'm knm<>< from TPT, but just in case 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

VAnative said:


> By the way, welcome to the forum, AquaAurora. You probably already know I'm knm<>< from TPT, but just in case
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yeh I saw your first photo for this thread and thought "hmm that looks familiar" the saw your pre and post planting photos from each forum ^^ btw just sent out your package, tracking # is in pm on tpt.

Also I'll be setting up a dart tank now because of you (from your thread on the deal you got on that viv.. and the mention of darts there ^^'')!! Still gotta get a lot of sups together though.

I'd hope no frog eating enthusiast would consider an expensive species like darts for a meal with their price tags, 'special when grocery stores or their own back yards can provide some for cheaper/free... Unless you had darts with *huge *labitos spitting out babies faster than you can set up temp tanks for juvies or sell them... If someone ate frog in front of their farts, I'd imagine they'd all have a look of horror "O dear [censor], are we next?!" haha.


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> If someone ate frog in front of their farts, I'd imagine they'd all have a look of horror "O dear [censor], are we next?!" haha


Bahahaha!! Eating frog in front of their farts... Hahahahaha!!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

Bah! typos I mean eat a frog in front of their (pet) frogs.


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Made some changes today. The pillow moss was not coming back quick enough for me, so I got some other mosses locally. There are now 7 varieties of mosses in this thing. I added the anubias to the pond, it was submerged and I'm hoping it transitions well.










Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Cool tank! For a more natural pond area why not place your wood into the water so it covers the corners?


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

I wanted to do that but the wood is too big.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's how she looks today:










Not sure of the ID on this plant above the HC. It arrived as a hitchhiker on another plant as a single leaf with 2 tiny roots. Speaking of HC, it has finally started to spread on its own, albeit, very slowly.









Hydrocotyle tripartita (japan) growing nicely.









Lobelia cardinals, transitioning from submerged. So far it hasn't died, hasn't grown either.









A new leaf forming on the anubias









Also, unveiling my new 18x18x24 project. The stand is done (forgot to account for the plastic support frame so it's 1/8" off on all sides. Now I'm in the process of making a table top for it.) it's a blank slate at this point. I'll be perusing the interwebs for some inspiration.


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Some suggestions needed.

Here is the layout for the false bottom. I will be laying down fiberglass window screen and using GS foam to secure it in place. The front lip will be GS also, in order to contain the ABG. I'm planning to do a cork flat/round wall to isolate the pond area from the rest of the false bottom. It will be an aquatic plant area with fluval stratum substrate and osmocote for fertilization.

So, where I need help is with circulation. I do not plan on drilling the tank or doing a waterfall or drip feature. I simply want the water to have some movement and circulate nutrients. I need to place the pump behind the cork wall , but also need to access it for maintenance. I thought about making a piece of the cork removable, but then I will lose substrate behind it whenever it gets moved and replaced. 

With the limited floor space, I'm also not sure I want to do a trap door.

What do you all think?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, so much has changed for me since I started this thread. I now live in Hawaii, sold the small viv and just now started back on the bigger one. The addiction has taken hold again, lol!

News: 
1. Hard scrape is finished and a few filler plants are in as well as moss
2. Ordered a mist king system
3. Ordered a crane cool mist humidifier for a diy fogger
4. Canister filter temporarily nstalled (need to figure permanent install)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Upgrades are here and installed! I have pics, will post later


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

